# Menthol Crystals in CP soap?



## cerelife (Dec 12, 2012)

I want to make a soap for next summer that reminds me of the snow-cones I loved as a kid when the weather was super hot...
Not sure what scent I want; maybe Bubblegum as that was my fave; but I want it to feel cool/cold in the shower!
Has anyone used Menthol crystals in CP soap? And if so, HOW?
Thanks in advance for any advice you can provide!


----------



## squigglz (Dec 12, 2012)

cerelife said:
			
		

> I want to make a soap for next summer that reminds me of the snow-cones I loved as a kid when the weather was super hot...
> Not sure what scent I want; maybe Bubblegum as that was my fave; but I want it to feel cool/cold in the shower!
> Has anyone used Menthol crystals in CP soap? And if so, HOW?
> Thanks in advance for any advice you can provide!



I have not, but the MSDS (material safety data sheet) on menthol crystals does list it as a skin irritant that may be fatal if swallowed. Apparently it's not supposed to be put in sewer lines, either. However, the MSDS doesn't say anything about it's use/change in composition in soap, so I'm not entirely sure. If it were me, I'd just skip it, but then, I have extremely sensitive skin.

Edit: Okay, apparently menthol crystals in soap is a thing, I wasn't aware of that. However, it says no more than 3% at most, due to the skin irritation factor.


----------



## eden.bodycare (Dec 12, 2012)

I would keep it at 1.5% or lower - huge potential for irritation but so lovely when it is just right!


----------



## Lindy (Dec 12, 2012)

I have and you need to dissolve them first - I usually add them to a mint essential oil and keep the whole of it at a really low %age.  I would also recommend that it not be used in the "nether" regions....  8)


----------



## cerelife (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you all so much! Since I just want a tiny little "tingle" of cool, I'm gonna start experimenting at 0.5% menthol crystals dissolved in my FO of choice. 
Lindy, I'm pretty sure I'll absent-mindedly use this on my nether regions   , so hopefully this small a percentage won't make me walk bow-legged! BUT if it does, I have been warned


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Dec 13, 2012)

Lindy said:
			
		

> I have and you need to dissolve them first - I usually add them to a mint essential oil and keep the whole of it at a really low %age.  I would also recommend that it not be used in the "nether" regions....  8)



or the face


----------



## dudeitsashley (Feb 22, 2013)

Has anyone used the menthol crystals in a soap to help with a stuffy nose? I was thinking of using peppermint and eucalyptus essential oils with maybe 1-1.5% menthol crystals.


----------



## squigglz (Feb 22, 2013)

dudeitsashley said:


> Has anyone used the menthol crystals in a soap to help with a stuffy nose? I was thinking of using peppermint and eucalyptus essential oils with maybe 1-1.5% menthol crystals.



That might be better as a bath bomb/bubble bath, tbh.


----------



## dudeitsashley (Feb 22, 2013)

Hmm good point squigglz.


----------



## JillDobis (Sep 15, 2013)

I found this thread after doing a search on google, trying to figure out how/when to add menthol to a shaving soap, as it is in a shaving soap recipe in Dr. Robert S. McDonald's book, "Essentially Soap"  (Menthol-Mint Shaving Soap, p. 95).  It is a very small amount...  SO, in case anyone else is wondering the same thing,  I did found soaper advising (elsewhere) to put the crushed menthol crystals into the essential oil to dissolve, then add to soap mix at trace.  (Dr. Bob did not include any specific instructions on adding the menthol - not that I could find, anyway!)

Hope that is helpful for someone.  I realize this is an older thread, but thought I'd post in case anyone else came looking for the info as well.


----------



## Robert (Sep 15, 2013)

squigglz said:


> I have not, but the MSDS (material safety data sheet) on menthol crystals does list it as a skin irritant that may be fatal if swallowed. Apparently it's not supposed to be put in sewer lines, either.


Examples of how extreme cases (i.e. undiluted) make MSDS unrealistic.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 18, 2013)

I've had requests for straight menthol in soap - I then dissolve it in rubbing alcohol, but the rest of the time it's in other EO's...


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Sep 18, 2013)

Water is also "toxic" if consumed in too large of quantities. Oxygen can burn your lungs in too high of concentrations. So, many times I discount the "woah, that sh..tuff is gonna kill ya" reports. Menthol is used as an analgesic. Try looking at various menthol drugs and see what their % of menthol is. Think of rubbing that on your entire body. If you wince, then keep it lower lol.


----------



## sistrum (Sep 18, 2013)

I swear every time I glance at the title I see "Crystal Meth in CP soap"


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 19, 2013)

"...Examples of how extreme cases (i.e. undiluted) make MSDS unrealistic...."

The original purpose of material safety data sheets is to quickly provide emergency response teams the basic information they need to respond to spills and related emergencies of the specific chemical covered in the MSDS. The secondary purpose of MSDS is to educate people working with the product listed about proper, safe handling of the product and about giving first aid in response to an accident.

Each Material Safety Data Sheet targets only a very specific chemical. In the case of the MSDS being discussed, it is for pure menthol, not products that may contain some menthol. If you want an MSDS for any other product, say a soap that contains a small percent of menthol in its formulation, this MSDS does not directly apply. You will need to locate (or write) that specific MSDS for the soap.


----------

